# FRANCO flashlights



## atticplace (Aug 24, 2012)

Recently i purchased some interesting flashlights.The more exciting for me are two of them.
One is a FRANCO dated 1921





and the second one doesn't have manufacturer logo






The two of them look like they are FRANCO but not sure for the second one.
Any ideas????
Thanks!


----------

